# Duck Season Is Around The Corner!



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Who's ready????

I can't friggin wait!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

We've been brushing blinds 

KAWI RULES


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Our 4 day season was last week and it got me pumped up for the late season


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Man I'm so ready. They slew the teal at the blind and I wasn't home. Thinking about getting one of the new A-5s. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't wait!!! Wish it would hurry up


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Haven't duck hunted in 2 years. Got an awesome spot just not a lot of experience in it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well we've been scouting for two weeks now and I'm liking the results. Should have a great couple of hunts in the week long November season. I'm putting up some duck boxes and working on a couple of blinds this weekend.

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------

This weather lately is getting me pumped. Ready for some dogs, duck calls and a shotgun to my jaw.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah I'm stoked, all the snow up north should have them on the move down south. Where i will be waiting to greet them with some #2's


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'm excited for our season. Next Saturday. Woo hoo


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Ticka Ticka Ticka Ticka Quaaaack Quack quack quack. Shhh shhh boys keep your head down... Let em get one more pass... Ok ok they're breaking now... Get ready wait wait till they're almost on the water... Ok TAKE EM!!!


It's almost here boys and girls. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I cant wait to make a hunt!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Cousin just sent me these pics of the blind.
























If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well two more weeks! I did some more scouting this weekend, and it looks like its gonna be a great morning AND afternoon spot! Jumped up about 10 woodies headed in to the pond, called in a dozen or so mallards that roost in a pond about 300 yards away from mine, and saw about 30 geese! gonna be a good mid season hunt!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well the time is here fellas. I even took my drake jacket out the closet to wear it all day and prepare for tomorrow morning's hunt.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

dang! it starts this saturday here. I'm pumped. Did yall do anything Bruteforce10?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea we did real good. My buddy has a bad*** lease down in gueydan, LA and Saturday morning we had 5 of us and were 3 shy of our limit and Sunday they limitted out by 8:30am. I think he went again monday morning and limitted out as well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wabbit season! Duck Season! Wabbit Season! Duck Season! FIRE!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Pic isn't to clear but this is looking out of one side of the blind. On the other side he has the exact same set up. Get to hunt two ponds at once









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

wow i just logged on and saw that you posted on this thread P. Immediately thought, he probably posted something like elmer fudd... and i called it. i swear.

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

thats sweet man. beautiful place.

Mines just an old South Georgia cypress pond










---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

We usually go to MS/LA border to hunt every year, but I'm gonna have to skip that trip this year because we just had a baby


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol I couldnt resist any longer


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea Greenkitty7 its Legit. The lease has a camp, 2 private blinds, 6 open blinds, 5 deer stands, and the guy has all sorts of tractors with bushogs, plows, etc that you can use whenever you want. Oh and he also has 2 trained hunting dogs that you can take hunting with you lol.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

wow. talk about full service. I own two of the places i hunt. And im on a lease. But yall have much better shooting over there than we do here. Our good day is like yalls bad day. I've shot right on the border of MS and LA and wanted to move there! lol


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

So how's everybody's season been going?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ours has been awesome up until last friday. I hunt off of a roost in the mornings for some pass shooting at woodies/ mallards that roost there. We set up away from the roost, never on the roost. Well half of the roost is on some adjacent property. Some idiots set up on that other property, dead in the middle of the roost and shot all morning long friday morning, and pretty much ruined that spot for us this weekend and maybe even the rest of the season. Had to be some of the new Duck Dynasty fan base. I could tell by the calling that they werent very experienced and by the amout of shots to the amount of birds killed. What pisses me off is these guys knew that was our spot and I told them not to come back to shoot it until the end of the season, but they were there Saturday morning too! All of mine and my hunting buddies (mostly mine) hard work has been ruined!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That sucks. Our seasons been slow. Idk what the hold up is but we just haven't got the birds yet


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i got a buddy up in NC that has been sending me a bunch of pictures of wood ducks. he said thats all they are getting.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm pretty stoked! Just booked a trip for this time next year to Arkansas. 10 day trip!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I'm back up in Denver. They're finally stacking them back home. Been a crappy season before now. 

We did go kill a couple of limits of divers over the holidays though. 



















If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya'll ready? It's getting so close I have trouble sleeping now... lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

well it starts tomorrow here... im having trouble concentrating at work... took a buddy of mine's kids hunting for the youth season (more of a scouting trip for me) and it looks like its gonna be a great year. My honey hole is holding about 200 birds in the mornings, and mallards are starting to show up...


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Sounds great. What time do I need to meet you lol?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well i shot a limit of woodies and never saw any mallards and my bud got one woody, he was having trouble with his gun or we wouldve had more. All in all it was a good morning.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## Utsler (Jan 31, 2012)

Bogey and his last two retrieved mallards of the Illinois season this year.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dylanva (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey just saw this duck hunting page and had to throw this out there for anyone interested. Im in Northern Va and we just had the best season ever up here. Shot a lot of geese and ducks. If there is anyone who is interested in trading a hunt in there home town for a hunt up here im more than willing to do that. I have a decoy rig with 100 full body bigfoots 24 floaters and 100duck decoys also. This is my life when we are in season up here. I also have a camper to stay in while you guys are up here and I can pull it to wherever im going also. Idk if anyone is close enough to do a two day Friday sat hunt but id be more than willing.


----------

